# graphics card



## Anonymous (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi!

I have ATI Radeon 9000 and I like to change with nvidia card. My computer is old about eight years and I look for something not expensive and I found
EVGA GeForce 6200 Video Card - 512MB DDR2, AGP 8x, DVI, VGA, TV Out, Video Card

Does anyone has experience with this card, please?

Thanks in advance.

Mitja
-----
http://starikarp.redbubble.com


----------



## Speedy (Oct 8, 2010)

What you want this card to do. There are some nVidia cards that can do hardware MPEG-4 decoding, for instance. If you want to get load off your CPU while watching movies you may consider one of those.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 8, 2010)

Speedy said:
			
		

> What you want this card to do. There are some nVidia cards that can do hardware MPEG-4 decoding, for instance. If you want to get load off your CPU while watching movies you may consider one of those.



I use GIMP, Inkscape..., Mplayer on KDE 4.5.2 now and my ATI is not so good anymore. I red that is nvidia much better and the card which I asked for is about 50$. I don't want to spend a lot of money and my motherboard is also not so new. I have ASUS P4P800.


----------



## Speedy (Oct 8, 2010)

nVidia cards, features ( <- PDF file )
I downloaded this from nVidia site when I was shopping for a graphics card, don't remember where exactly I downloaded it from, but I still have a copy in my router.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 9, 2010)

Speedy said:
			
		

> nVidia cards, features ( <- PDF file )
> I downloaded this from nVidia site when I was shopping for a graphics card, don't remember where exactly I downloaded it from, but I still have a copy in my router.



Thank you very much.
It is so difficult to find agp card. Which one is good for your opinion, please?


----------



## ahavatar (Oct 14, 2010)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> Thank you very much.
> It is so difficult to find agp card. Which one is good for your opinion, please?



The best AGP Nvidia card is used 7600GT GDDR3. Look for them on ebay.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 14, 2010)

ahavatar said:
			
		

> The best AGP Nvidia card is used 7600GT GDDR3. Look for them on ebay.



Thank you very much. I will look... I am looking for ATI Radeon HD AGP also and I am not sure yet.


----------

